# Dendrobates uakarii vivarium



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

This is my latest creation for my new trio of uakarii.
Andy


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

I really like your placement of broms, also that brom in the top right is awsome! Where did you find it?


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

sweet viv. but i want pics of the uakarii too!


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ I second the pics on the uakarii.. What type of brom is that in the top right? Its cool looking.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I could be wrong, but that brom looks like Neoregelia 'Little Faith' -- one of my favorites! Antone advertised some recently. 

If that is Little Faith, I'd be very interested in knowing how large that tank is! 

~Ash


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll be picking them up on Sunday so I'll post some photos of them then.
The brom I'm not sure of, maybe Antone can ID it, I'm terrible at keeping tags from plants and as a result I loose all memory of it's name. 
Also the tank is a 15 gallon and the brom I've had for quite sometime and I think that's as big as it gets.
Andy


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks even better in person. Good job Andy!!

Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Andy, nice looking vivarium however you might want to reconsider its inhabitants. We have UE R. uakarii. They are very terrestrial spending much of their time in the leaf litter and plants on the floor. Ours wrestle for prime property on the gound. They like over lapping philodendron leaves for egg laying and deposit tadpoles in terrestrial bromilaids. In our enclosure bromeliads near the top are last to be used and they have only once placed a tadpole in a film canister. Robert


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like Neo. Little Faith to me.. great small brom that forms a nice rosette. How does that moss do you for you on the long term? Is it locally collected? Tank looks good.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

SeaDuck said:


> Hi Andy, nice looking vivarium however you might want to reconsider its inhabitants. We have UE R. uakarii. They are very terrestrial spending much of their time in the leaf litter and plants on the floor. Ours wrestle for prime property on the gound. They like over lapping philodendron leaves for egg laying and deposit tadpoles in terrestrial bromilaids. In our enclosure bromeliads near the top are last to be used and they have only once placed a tadpole in a film canister. Robert


What type of tank do you keep yours in and also what sex ratio?
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Looks like Neo. Little Faith to me.. great small brom that forms a nice rosette. How does that moss do you for you on the long term? Is it locally collected? Tank looks good.


Mike it sometimes comes mixed with the green sheet moss that I buy. It has lived for the most part in a few of my vivs, the really large one especially.
Andy


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I would agree with Robert's observations. I have never found eggs in the film canisters or on the broms. Only under dead leaves on the floor and in between two leaves of a plant I got as a creeping charlie, which I think is an aquatic or bog plant. It has round leaves like moneywort, they frogs like to lay on the them and the plant grows over itself like layers. I also keep a trio 1.1.1 , I suspect the unknown is a male but no proof in the pudding yet.

Eric


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Well maybe I should re-think my original plan. I guess that a new tank should be constructed asap and new inhabitants purchased for this one.
Andy


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

that would be a shame to reconstruct this one...
Maybe you should just give it a shot, you do have a
bit of an open floor, maybe you can just add some larger
leaves like magnolia or oak and hope they use it....
i would bet money that the new frogs would love climbing
up that background... ?

Oh and yeah some pics of the frogs ! haha


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

he didn't say hes was going to reconstruct it 




> Well maybe I should re-think my original plan. I guess that a new tank should be constructed asap and new inhabitants purchased for this one.
> Andy


Very nice tank btw. I need to start making more vivs so i can get that good at it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks good, nice brom!


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy,
I have a trio in a custom acrylic tank that is pretty much a vert. I always see them at all levels of the enclosure, also i have 7 broms in the tank at different levels, a few on the ground, a few higher up mounted in wood and a few even higher mounted in film canisters w/ suction cups. Your tank should be fine i would just add more leaf litter, a few more broms and possibly some more plants at the bottom for coverage(like a creeping begonia, ie). Looks good, im sure you will enjoy them, they are quite bold.
Charles


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Andy, ours are in a 24Lx16Wx18H enclosure. We have a group of 4 adults from the UE import. They are difficult to sex though I believe that we have a 1.3 group. My concern about putting them in a vertical enclosure is the girls can get a bit rough. Ours spend most of their time in the leaf litter and plants near the ground. Their behavior remind me of a milder version of a retic. Our group has fared well as we are at about 40 tadpoles. Some of the first few that morphed out had some sls and there was some early tadpole losses though I think all it was all linked to reproduction from young frogs. My first froglets are just beginning to call and I should have a second breeding group soon. Cheers, Robert


----------

